# ground rod driver



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have a Bosch and I just let the rod go right into the chuck. Had a driver once but the bosch one sucked- I returned it.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I took my Bosch to the tool rental place and had him order one to fit.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I couldn't find one for my Milwaukee spline shank so I ordered this cheap ass core drilling bit off ebay for like $30. Works like a charm. Never bothered using it as a core bit tho. 

something like this


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

you liked that driver the other day didnt you...?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

captkirk said:


> you liked that driver the other day didnt you...?


that was beautiful. :thumbsup:


The chuck size 1/4".

Anyone know of any Bosch tool businesses in central Jersey?


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Fastenal. But there over priced.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have a Bosch and I just let the rod go right into the chuck. Had a driver once but the bosch one sucked- I returned it.


the rod won't fit in there. 

:laughing: (that's what she said) :laughing:


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe you need one with a SDS plus shank, there aren't many out there (if any). Most SDS plus drills don't have enough ass to efficiently drive ground rods. You might just have to scrap an old bit, get the welder out, and make your own.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> I'm having a difficult time tracking down the right ground rod driver. I have a Bosch model # RH328VC hammer drill (SDS). I've already had one shipped from Fla., but the the side that fits into the chuck was too large. what a pain in the ass this has been. I bet the minute I find what I need I won't have any service upgrades to do for the next year!


Was it this size ? Mines the Bosch SDS Max

http://www.google.com/products/cata...bB0AHh38jQBw&ved=0CFsQ8wIwBg&biw=1259&bih=755#


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HugoStiglitz said:


> I believe you need one with a SDS plus shank, there aren't many out there (if any).


Yeah that Bosch model is SDS Plus. 

SDS Plus :thumbdown:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I have this.











do I need a new one already?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have a Bosch and I just let the rod go right into the chuck. Had a driver once but the bosch one sucked- I returned it.


I have a Makita hammer drill and do the same thing.. the end of the shaft is about the same size of a ground rod..


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Magnettica, you bought what I need. The link I posted above is the size I need

looks like a 5/8 shank bit. Listed for $50.00


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

All I've ever seen rod drivers in is SDS MAX and Spline. 

SDS and SDS plus drills don't normally have the balls to sink rods, and no one bothers making a rod adapter either I guess.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You poor bastards that need ground rod drivers...I pity you:laughing:..I use a cup of water and my hands:blink:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Bosch SDS Max*

Here's mine used on Ebay for cheap ! $208. with case and bits !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You poor bastards that need ground rod drivers...I pity you:laughing:..I use a cup of water and my hands:blink:


We all don't live in a swamp.. :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

B4T said:


> We all don't live in a swamp.. :laughing:


Looks who's talking:laughing:....Where are you from again?:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Looks who's talking:laughing:....Where are you from again?:jester:


We have sand.. but loaded with rocks that are always in the wrong spot..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You poor bastards that need ground rod drivers...I pity you:laughing:..I use a cup of water and my hands:blink:



I'd love to so you drive a rod when there's 40" of frost in the ground.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I'd love to so you drive a rod when there's 40" of frost in the ground.



Huh? When did I say anything about me driving a ground rod in anyone else's conditions?..I just said I pity you...Take it as you will.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You poor bastards that need ground rod drivers...I pity you:laughing:..I use a cup of water and my hands:blink:


 another worthless post. :no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> All I've ever seen rod drivers in is SDS MAX and Spline.
> 
> SDS and SDS plus drills don't normally have the balls to sink rods, and no one bothers making a rod adapter either I guess.


That's what I think too. I need a new drill.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> another worthless post. :no:


Rewire seems to be on a mission tonight to piss off as many members here as possible.. :blink::no:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> Rewire seems to be on a mission tonight to piss off as many members here as possible.. :blink::no:


 no just you and your boyfriend:jester:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Rewire seems to be on a mission tonight to piss off as many members here as possible.. :blink::no:


yeah what's up with that? 

turn off the computer man!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's have one thread where we play nice.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> yeah what's up with that?
> 
> turn off the computer man!


 just having some fun B4T is just teeing them up for me can't pass on the easy ones:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

stay on topic! 

it must be a pain in the ass having to drive rods in states like Colorado. the whole place is a mountain. how the hell are you supposed to drive ground rods into the mountain?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> just having some fun B4T is just teeing them up for me can't pass on the easy ones:thumbsup:


If it makes you feel more secure about yourself.. then it is worth helping out someone in need of a positive influence in their life.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

don't worry, it'll all be over after tomorrow. 

see you all on the other side where we'll probably all still be electricians.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> stay on topic!
> 
> it must be a pain in the ass having to drive rods in states like Colorado. the whole place is a mountain. how the hell are you supposed to drive ground rods into the mountain?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


>


I was thinking more along the lines of a long ass drill bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

by the way... what the hell kind of POS hack saw is that..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I just pound them with a hammer. Through 40" of frost sometimes and through rock and sometimes just through sand. I have huge muscles though.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> That's what I think too. I need a new drill.


Our system has always been regular ol' SDS roto's for up to like 1 inch holes and then big ass spline roto's for above 1 inch, rod drivers, cores and rebar eaters. And if necessary the jack hammers.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> by the way... what the hell kind of POS hack saw is that..


A GOOGLE image.. :laughing:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I'm having a difficult time tracking down the right ground rod driver. I have a Bosch model # RH328VC hammer drill (SDS). I've already had one shipped from Fla., but the the side that fits into the chuck was too large. what a pain in the ass this has been. I bet the minute I find what I need I won't have any service upgrades to do for the next year!


FOG trick...take a hammer drill bit that will fit your drill and weld it to a 12" long piece of black iron pipe. As Marc wold say "Works slicker whale snot" :laughing:

View attachment 7338


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

John said:


> FOG trick...take a hammer drill bit that will fit your drill and weld it to a 12" long piece of black iron pipe. As Marc wold say "Works slicker whale snot" :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 7338


 I was going to say I've seen many that were made out of a trash bit and an old 3/4 socket.:thumbsup:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You poor bastards that need ground rod drivers...I pity you:laughing:..I use a cup of water and my hands:blink:


 

I wore myself out driving them with a four pound sledge until I learned that trick, now I hardly break a sweat.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You poor bastards that need ground rod drivers...I pity you:laughing:..I use a cup of water and my hands:blink:


Yea, it's all sand by me I can usually use just my hands and skip the cup of water

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> Yea, it's all sand by me I can usually use just my hands and skip the cup of water
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I just look at it and it goes right through rock...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I welded a 3/4" deep well socket to an SDS chisel I cut off.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> stay on topic!
> 
> it must be a pain in the ass having to drive rods in states like Colorado. the whole place is a mountain. how the hell are you supposed to drive ground rods into the mountain?


 It can be tuff at times.......but the majority just takes a bit more work.:thumbsup:


----------

